# Scaleoview c19-11 acting strange, need expert help (electronics)



## TechnicalFreak (May 10, 2010)

Screen: Fujitsu Siemens Scaleoview c19-11.

Issue: Upon first start, it takes about 30 minutes for screen to show (windows desktop or BIOS screen). 

Noticed: When power cable connected a low frequency sound, similar to that of a camera's flash "charging" the capacitor.

Done: I managed to open the case of the screen, but could not locate what could be making this error. Screen worked perfectly earlier, the issue started about last year.

If the screen/power is not terminated then it can easily reach BIOS screen/windows desktop.

Google? Yes, but there are too many different answers and none comes with the best solution.

Pictures of PCB? I can take hi-res 10mpix pictures of both PCB boards (one is for the electrical/mains, the other for the screen itself). 

Note: I am using the screen right now, no color or pixel "errors", it just takes too long time from the screen being turned off/power cable removed to reach windows or any other screen.
Other than that, I have similar problems as other Scaleoview owners - it takes time for it to show something on the screen.

I thought first, it must be a capacitor that is bad. But now I just don't know.

Thankful for any replies given.


----------



## roast (May 10, 2010)

Could you test it with an external monitor and see if the same issue happens with that too?


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 12, 2010)

Umm? This _is_ a monitor I'm speaking about...


----------



## roast (May 12, 2010)

Derp... my bad. I was just finishing work when I posted that.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 12, 2010)

Is it the back light that is taking so long to turn on, or the entire screen?

If it is just the back light, you should be able to shine a bright light at the screen and the reflected light should be enough to show something on the screen.

It might be that the backlight is just taking a really long time to turn on, or the power circuits powering the back light are taking a long time to provide enough power to turn on the backlight.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 13, 2010)

The entire screen. The "Siemens Fujitsu" logo comes up, then goes black, then comes back up, and then goes black, and so on, and also one more thing.. If it is set to 75Hz then it goes all black.

I've read on other people having same screens or same PCB's in their screens they have same issue, but none of them could come up with a good solution.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 13, 2010)

Try disabling the display driver in windows.


----------



## Fourstaff (May 13, 2010)

Try screen on another computer? That will help to pin down the problem to whether its the screen's fault or your computers. I have got a feeling that the signal detector is not working as well as it should.


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 14, 2010)

This is the third computer the screen is being tested on, like I said earlier - the screen when it is "operational", there is nothing wrong. Using it right now, but during startup it's almost as if it can't recieve a signal (pulling out the VGA plug from graphics card), but if I remove it from the system, then it will notify me with a small window: "No signal or cable disconnected".

Really strange, just can't put my finger on what's causing this..

EDIT Fourstaff. True, it could be that. But why can it get a connection later on then?


----------

